# Nuttigs of nuttig in "iets nuttig(s) doen"



## eno2

Hallo, 

Gezien de overweldigende hits op Google voor 'iets nuttigs doen" (20x meer) zal dat wel correct zijn. 





> _je leven heeft betekenis nodig_.
> 
> Wat dat inhoudt? Het betekent dat je het gevoel wilt hebben dat je iets bereikt, dat je iets nuttigs doet, dat je daden _betekenis_ hebben. Je moet het gevoel hebben dat je acties waardevol zijn, anders worden ze vervelend en gaan ze je tegenstaan.



Zelf schreef ik: '..zolang ik maar niets serieus en nuttigs hoef te doen'. Maar twijfelde toch even. Tussen nuttigs en nuttig.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> ..zolang ik maar niets serieus en nuttigs hoef te doen'. Maar twijfelde toch even. Tussen nuttigs en nuttig.



Zo denk ik erover;
_Zolang ik maar nie*t* serieus en/of nutti*g* hoef te zijn/doen. 
Zolang ik maar nie*ts *serieus en nutti*gs* hoef te doen. _


----------



## eno2

Uitgang s-correspondentie...dus met 'iets' zou altijd 'nuttigs' corresponderen...


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> Uitgang s-correspondentie...dus met 'iets' zou altijd 'nuttigs' corresponderen...



_Ik ben iets (heel) nuttigs aan het opknappen. _(Hier knap je iets op wat al nuttig was.)
_Ik ben iets (heel) nuttig aan het opknappen. _(Hier vind je dat het nuttig is hoe je iets opknapt.) 

Het ligt er dus maar net aan wat je precies wilt zeggen, eigenlijk.


----------



## eno2

Twijfel kan dus rijzen.

_"Ik ben iets (heel) nuttigs aan het opknappen" => heb ik geen moeite mee

Ik ben iets (heel) nuttig aan het opknappen.=> beetje raar, zou ik anders uitdrukken. 

_


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> Ik ben iets (heel) nuttig aan het opknappen.=> beetje raar, zou ik anders uitdrukken.



Raar, maar wel mogelijk.
Het was ook maar als voorbeeldje.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Ik zou "nuttig" enkel in combinatie met woorden als "was/is" gebruiken, want het lijkt erop dat "nuttigs" een soort abbreviatie van een fragment van een langere zin is. 

_Ik ben iets nuttig_*s*_ aan het opknappen._
_Ik ben het iets dat nuttig wa_*s*_/i_*s*_ aan het opknappen._


----------



## eno2

Inderdaad.


----------



## bibibiben

De s in _nuttigs_ is geen overblijfsel van een langere zin. Het betreft hier een genitief-s. Er is hier namelijk sprake van een zogeheten partitieve genitief. Letterlijk betekent _iets nuttigs_ dus _iets van het nuttige_.
_
Iets nuttigs_ is in zijn geheel een zinsdeel. _Iets nuttig _daarentegen bestaat altijd uit twee losse zinsdelen.  Vergelijk:

(1) Ik hoop dat hij iets nuttigs zal vinden.
_Iets nuttigs_ is in deze zin lijdend voorwerp.

(2) Ik hoop dat hij iets nuttig zal vinden.
_Iets _is in deze zin lijdend voorwerp, _nuttig_ is een bepaling van gesteldheid.

Zie ook:
http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1317/
Buigings-s
Adjectivische constituenten in de partitieve genitief


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bibibiben said:


> (2) Ik hoop dat hij iets nuttig zal vinden.



Zo'n voorbeeld had ik al gegeven, maar de andere persoon vond dat vreemd klinken, dus ik gaf hem iets anders, waarmee hij wel wat kon. 
Ik vond het niet vreemd, en wel acceptabel. 

In jouw tweede voorbeeld, zeg je: 
Ik hoop dat (de) hij(-persoon) iets (in het leven) nuttig zal vinden. 

Zinnen kan je echt wel langer maken om onduidelijkheden te voorkomen.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bibibiben said:


> Letterlijk betekent _iets nuttigs_ dus _iets van het nuttige_.



Iets wat van het nuttige is, dus.


----------



## bibibiben

P2Grafn0l said:


> Zinnen kan je echt wel langer maken om onduidelijkheden te voorkomen.



O, zeker. De genitief-s in _nuttigs_ is alleen geen "abbreviatie van een fragment van een langere zin." Da's al.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bibibiben said:


> De genitief-s in _nuttigs_ is alleen geen "abbreviatie van een fragment van een langere zin." Da's al.



Jawel, ik verlengde zojuist je letterlijke betekenis van "iets nuttigs", en daarom kan het allebei waar zijn.
Maar in mijn andere berichten, legde ik meer de focus op "iets nuttig", omdat "iets nuttigs" toch al vaker voorkomt en goed is.


----------



## bibibiben

P2Grafn0l said:


> Jawel, ik verlengde zojuist je letterlijke betekenis van "iets nuttigs", en daarom kan het allebei waar zijn.



Je kunt wel een perifrase van de genitief geven, maar dat maakt van de genitief-s zelf nog geen abbreviatie van die perifrase. De term abbreviatie klopt niet. Ook het vet zetten van de genitief-s en de laatste s van _is _en _was_ wekt de indruk dat er een verband bestaat. Dat verband is er niet. De genitief-s is geen afgesleten persoonsvorm.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bibibiben said:


> De genitief-s is geen afgesleten persoonsvorm.



Weet je dat heel zeker?
Hoe kan je in de onderstaande zinnen geen verband zien? 

(Ik heb de andere vorm van de genitief even onderstreept.)

_Annekes dwarsfluit. _= De dwarsfluit die van Anneke is.
_Van Dales restaurants_. = De restaurants die van Van Dale zijn.
_Iets nuttigs. _= Het iets dat/wat van het nuttige is.
_Someone's toy train. _= The toy train that is (a possession) of someone.

_Het is Annekes dwarsfluit. _= Het is de dwarsfluit die van Anneke is.
_Dezen zijn Van Dales restaurants. _= Deze gebouwen zijn restaurants van Van Dale.
_Het is iets nuttigs._ = Het is iets dat/wat van het nuttige is.
_It is someone's toy train. _= It is the toy train that is (a possession) of someone.



bibibiben said:


> Ook het vet zetten van de genitief-s en de laatste s van _is _en _was_ wekt de indruk dat er een verband bestaat.



Het wekt de indruk dat er een verband MAG bestaan, maar "iets nuttig" kan ook nog steeds op die andere manier gebruikt worden.
Soms is het duidelijker om meer (werk)woorden te gebruiken, ook om (wat) onderscheid tussen de dingen te maken.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bibibiben said:


> De term abbreviatie klopt niet.



Leg maar uit, alsjeblieft, dankjewel.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> De s in _nuttigs_ is geen overblijfsel van een langere zin. Het betreft hier een genitief-s. Er is hier namelijk sprake van een zogeheten partitieve genitief. Letterlijk betekent _iets nuttigs_ dus _iets van het nuttige_.
> _
> Iets nuttigs_ is in zijn geheel een zinsdeel. _Iets nuttig _daarentegen bestaat altijd uit twee losse zinsdelen.  Vergelijk:
> 
> (1) Ik hoop dat hij iets nuttigs zal vinden.
> _Iets nuttigs_ is in deze zin lijdend voorwerp.
> 
> (2) Ik hoop dat hij iets nuttig zal vinden.
> _Iets _is in deze zin lijdend voorwerp, _nuttig_ is een bepaling van gesteldheid.
> 
> Zie ook:
> http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1317/
> Buigings-s
> Adjectivische constituenten in de partitieve genitief



Dus:

"Zolang ik maar niet serieus en nuttig hoef te doen"  is grammaticaal goed als bepaling van gesteldheid.

"niets serieus en nuttigs" in ..."Zolang ik maar niets serieus en nuttigs hoef te doen" is ook goed, als lijdend voorwerp.

Allebei goed dus.

In feite ligt de betekenis van beide erg dicht bijeen of is dezelfde.

Je kan ook zeggen: "Zolang ik maar niet iets  serieus en nuttigs hoef te doen". Dat is natuurlijk volkomen hetzelfde. 

Bij "serieus" kan je natuurlijk niet zien of het lijdend voorwerp is of bepaling van gesteldheid, aangezien er geen verschil is tussen "iets serieus" en "iets serieus". Zoals dt gemakkelijkshalve wel het geval is bij "iets nuttig" en "iets nuttigs".


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Ik begrijp wat jullie zeggen, en ik heb het alsnog niet verkeerd.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

P2Grafn0l said:


> Het ligt er dus maar net aan wat je precies wilt zeggen, eigenlijk.



"Zolang ik maar niet serieus en nuttig hoef te doen." 
"Zolang ik maar niets serieus en nuttigs hoef te doen."  = Zolang ik maar niet(s) (iets) (wat) (van) het serieuze en nuttige (is,) hoef te doen.


----------



## eno2

Wel, dit drukt, denk ik, het best mijn gedachte uit:


eno2 said:


> : '..zolang ik maar niets serieus en nuttigs hoef te doen'.



'..zolang ik maar niets serieus en nuttig hoef te doen' is bepaling van gesteldheid, heb ik nu begrepen, en drukt als dusdanig iets licht afwijkend*s *uit...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> '..zolang ik maar niets serieus en nuttig hoef te doen' is bepaling van gesteldheid, heb ik nu begrepen


Nee, hier is het weer iets anders, namelijk een bijwoordelijke bepaling: _serieus en nuttig_ betekent hier "op serieuze en nuttige wijze".


----------



## P2Grafn0l

P2Grafn0l said:


> _Ik ben iets (heel) nuttigs aan het opknappen. _(Hier knap je iets op wat al nuttig was.)
> _Ik ben iets (heel) nuttig aan het opknappen. _(Hier vind je dat het nuttig is hoe je iets opknapt.)


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Hans Molenslag said:


> Nee, hier is het weer iets anders, namelijk een bijwoordelijke bepaling: _serieus en nuttig_ betekent hier "op serieuze en nuttige wijze".



Het loopt een beetje uit de hand, hahaha. 
Je kan er betekenis aan geven wat je wilt.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> '..zolang ik maar niets serieus en nuttig hoef te doen' is bepaling van gesteldheid,..



Of bijwoordelijke bepaling. In elk geval geen lijdend voorwerp en als dusdanig geen s toevoegen aan 'nuttig'. En natuurlijk ook  niet aan serieus. Hahaha

Ik ben hier wel goed bezig niets serieus en nuttigs te doen en ook niets serieus en nuttig.



P2Grafn0l said:


> "Zolang ik maar niet serieus en nuttig hoef te doen."
> "Zolang ik maar niets serieus en nuttigs hoef te doen."  = Zolang ik maar niet(s) (iets) (wat) (van) het serieuze en nuttige (is,) hoef te doen.



Ja beide zijn goed, grammaticaal, en verschillend, grammaticaal, en qua betekenis (licht)


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Kortom, iets nuttigs is altijd iets wat nuttig is.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

En Eno kan ook nuttig en serieus doen.


----------



## eno2

P2Grafn0l said:


> Kortom, iets nuttigs is altijd iets wat nuttig is.



Nog een geluk.



P2Grafn0l said:


> En Eno kan ook nuttig en serieus doen.



Tijdje geleden


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Ik vond het een waar genoegen, Eno, maar het is toch echt case closed, hopelijk! 
Iedereen heeft een steentje bijgedragen, waardoor de uiteindelijke conclusie nu bekend is.
Prettige feestdagen, een nuttig nieuwjaar en weer een nieuw jaar met iets nuttigs.


----------



## Red Arrow

Geen afgesleten persoonsvorm? Ik dacht dat het van het woordje 'zijn' (of in het Engels 'his') kwam.

zijn => z'n => se => s

Maar goed, ik ben geen taalkundige.


----------



## bibibiben

P2Grafn0l said:


> Weet je dat heel zeker?



Ja, hoor. Sla anders gerust eens een boek over historische taalkunde open. Of sprokkel informatie bij elkaar op internet. Zelfs Wikipedia brengt je al verder. Je komt dan al vrij snel achter het volgende:

Het Nederlands is net als het Engels en het Duits een Germaanse taal. Alle Germaanse talen waren in hun vroegste fase sterk flecterend. Een kenmerk van een flecterende taal is onder meer een rijk naamvalsysteem. In de loop der eeuwen zijn deze talen in meerdere of mindere mate analytischer van karakter geworden. Zelfs het Duits is een beetje opgeschoven, want ook die taal is een aantal naamvallen kwijtgeraakt. Het Engels heeft alleen nog de genitief bewaard. Het Nederlands bewaart de datief nog in versteende uitdrukkingen en hanteert een genitief die aan alle kanten ingeperkt is. De genitief heeft in het Nederlands op grote schaal moeten plaatsmaken voor de (analytische) van-constructie: niet langer is een aangehecht suffix het betekenisdragende element, maar een vrij morfeem, in dit geval een voorzetsel.

In de meeste gevallen heeft de van-constructie de genitief inmiddels geheel weggedrukt:

  De dood des erfgenaams schokte ons.
 De dood van de erfgenaam schokte ons.

  Ziedaar de dapperheid des jongen zeemans.
 Ziedaar de dapperheid van de jonge zeeman.

Alleen in (versteende) uitdrukkingen en in combinatie met eigennamen houdt de genitief zich nog staande:

De wil Gods.
Gods wil.
De toorn der goden.
Fikkies hondenbak.
De kiem des levens.
In naam der liefde.
Ledigheid is des duivels oorkussen.
Om des keizers baard.

Maar ook hier dringt de van-constructie zich op:

De wil van God.
De toorn van de goden.
De hondenbak van Fikkie.
De kiem van het leven.
In naam van de liefde.

En inmiddels is er ook een nog nieuwere constructie in opkomst:

Fikkie z'n hondenbak.

Is nog niet algemeen geaccepteerd, dat wel.

De conclusie mag hoe dan ook duidelijk zijn: omdat de van-constructie van latere datum is, kan de genitief-s geen inkorting, afkapping of afgesleten vorm* van deze constructie zijn. En, als ik me even tot Red Arrow mag richten, dus ook niet van de eerdergenoemde nog nieuwere constructie, waarbij het bezittelijk voornaamwoord het betekenisdragende element is geworden.

En nee, de genitief-s bergt ook geen vervoegde vorm van het werkwoord _zijn_ in zich. Neem deze zwaar verouderde zin:

Geeft den keizer, dat des keizers is, en Gode, dat Gods is.

Je ziet dat in beide lijdendvoorwerpszinnen reeds een persoonsvorm staat en dat _des keizers_ bijgevolg niet ook nog eens een persoonsvorm kan bevatten.

Er staat dus in modern Nederlands:

 Geef (aan) de keizer wat |*van de keizer|* is, en (aan) God wat |*van God|* is.

En niet:

  Geef (aan) de keizer wat |*van de keizer is|* is en (aan) God wat |*van God is|* is.

Dat er zowel in de vormen van de genitief een s te horen is als in de vervoegingen van het werkwoord _zijn_, bewijst op zichzelf niets. De s is in het Nederlands een frequent voorkomende klank, die in vele suffixen en morfemen opduikt. Wie op basis daarvan een verband legt, is bezig met een cum hoc ergo propter hoc.

Uiteraard is toevoeging van een werkwoord wel mogelijk daar waar sprake is van een complement. Een complement is immers nagenoeg altijd om te vormen tot een complementszin (oftewel een relatieve bijzin), die vervolgens probleemloos in de hoofdzin ingebed kan worden. Maar nog steeds geldt: er is geen inherente noodzaak daartoe. En nogmaals, er is ook geen enkele verplichting om een vorm van het werkwoord _zijn_ te gebruiken. Als de genitief een of andere afhankelijkheidsrelatie uitdrukt, past een werkwoord als _zijn_ zelfs zelden.

Enkele voorbeelden:

De plaats des onheils is daar verderop = de plaats van het onheil is daar verderop = (eventueel) de plaats waar het onheil toesloeg, is daar verderop. (Niet: de plaats die van het onheil is.)

Anna’s dodelijke ziekte liet niemand onberoerd = de dodelijke ziekte van Anna liet niemand onberoerd = (eventueel) de dodelijke ziekte die Anna had getroffen, liet niemand onberoerd. (Niet: de dodelijke ziekte die van Anna is.)

De dienaren der wet vervulden hun taak plichtsgetrouw = de dienaren van de wet vervulden hun taak plichtsgetrouw = (eventueel) de dienaren die de wet toegewijd zijn, vervulden hun taak plichtsgetrouw. (Niet: de dienaren die van de wet zijn.)

Pieters laptop is kapotgegaan = de laptop van Pieter is kapotgegaan = (eventueel) de laptop die Pieter heeft, is kapotgegaan. (Ook: de laptop die van Pieter is.)

Merk op dat het omvormen van het complement tot een relatieve bijzin tot gevolg kan hebben dat de van-constructie geheel onmogelijk wordt.

En hoe zit het met _iets nuttigs_? Letterlijk staat er _iets van het nuttige_, maar omdat de van-constructie op deze vorm nog totaal geen vat heeft gekregen, maakt deze perifrase bepaald niet een natuurlijke indruk. Vormen als _iets nuttigs, weinig interessants, veel goeds _zijn het laatste bastion van de genitief, zou je kunnen zeggen.

*Het is onduidelijk wat je met _abbreviatie_ wilt uitdrukken.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bibibiben said:


> Geef (aan) de keizer wat |*van de keizer is|* is, en (aan) God wat |*van God is|* is.



*Geef (aan) de keizer, die (in het gouden paleis) is (en dat is er), (iets) wat (daar is en) van de keizer is. 
En geef (aan) God, die (in de Hemelen) is (en die zijn er), (iets) wat (daar is en) van God is. *

(Je mag de woorden tussen haakjes ook als complete zin beschouwen.)

*Geef aan de keizer, die in het gouden paleis zijt en dat is er, en het is te dezen van de keizer, zo (ook geve) het iets wat daar is en van hem is. 
En geef aan God, die in de Hemelen zijt en die zijn er, en zijn te dezen van God, zo (ook geve) het iets wat daar is en van Hem is. *

Ach, ik denk dat je wel volgers kan krijgen, ook al ben ik het niet echt eens met wat jij zegt, omdat ik het langer kan maken.
Het is niet voor niks dat veel van je genoemde dingen, "missing" zijn, in het hedendaagse Nederlands, dan.
En ja, ik ben mij ervan bewust dat Nederlands een Germaanse taal is.



bibibiben said:


> (Niet: de plaats die van het onheil is.)


Jawel, hoor. Het is nog steeds mogelijk dat die plaats specifiek van het onheil is, want het ligt er maar net aan welke draai je aan een woord geeft. 



bibibiben said:


> (Niet: de dodelijke ziekte die van Anna is.)


Ik reken het goed. 
Maar het mag ook zoals hieronder:
_*
De dodelijke ziekte die het deel is dat nu ook (van) Anna is, bestaat.
De dodelijke ziekte die als het deel is, van Anna die al was, bestaat. *_
*De dodelijke ziekte die het deel is geworden, van Anna die (er) al was/bestond en die nu nog in het ziekenhuis is/ligt, bestaat.

Over de gebeurtenis voor het exorcisme.
De dodelijke demoon die (toen) het deel was, van Anna die ooit (als zichzelf) was/bestond, die "samen" in het ziekenhuis waren/lagen, bestond (niet) echt.*



bibibiben said:


> (Niet: de dienaren die van de wet zijn.)


_*De slaven die voor of tegen en van de wet waren, die daar in Rome gaande was, waren en was van het edele hoofd dat was en dat van de keizer was, en zijn naam was 'de Wet'.
Ook het leger dat was en dat van de keizer was, was een partij in (het) gevecht (dat er gaande was,) tegen de andere partijen, die daar ook aanwezig waren.*_

Ergo, de man en vrouw zijn van de partij, in het hele bovenstaande verhaaltje, wel. 

En op dit forum, zou jij gewoon zeggen dat men van de partij kan zijn, maar niet van de wet.
De keizer zou nooit gezegd kunnen hebben: *Ik ben de Wet en de Wet ben ik, en jullie als levenden zijn van mij, want mijn edele zin die is en de Wet die voor jullie geldt, zijn hierbij, uitgesproken. *



bibibiben said:


> Merk op dat het omvormen van het complement tot een relatieve bijzin tot gevolg kan hebben dat de van-constructie geheel onmogelijk wordt.



Pieters hoofd dat nu in bed ligt, scheidt ermee uit. = Het hoofd van Pieter dat (en die) nu in bed ligt (en liggen), scheidt (en scheiden) ermee uit.
Ik kan al je nieuwe voorbeelden ook wel langer maken, maar ik heb daar momenteel geen zin in.
Het hele punt van DE GENITIEF is dat het een bezit aanduidt, dus dat iets/iemand van iemand/iets is, en als in afhankelijkheid, ook wel, erdoor gedefinieerd worden.
En als je iets hebt, is het dan letterlijk of figuurlijk deel van je, of nietes? - Ja, welles.

Even voor de duidelijkheid, jij zei dat ik het verkeerd had, niet andersom.


----------



## Red Arrow

Dat "Fikkie z'n hondenbak" nieuwer is dan de genitief verklaart helemaal niets. Naamvallen ontstaan niet zomaar. In de meeste Indo-Europese talen hebben zowel genitiefuitgangen als het woordje 'zijn' een sisklank. Dat lijkt me geen toeval. (Maar het kan natuurlijk) De Fins-Oegrische talen maken naamvallen bij door woorden achter elkaar te plaatsen. Dat moeten de Indo-Europeanen ook gedaan hebben, anders bekom je geen naamvalsysteem.

Ik had beter omgekeerde pijlen geschreven of gewoon de laatste regel weggelaten. Ik had het helemaal niet over de uitdrukking "Fikkie z'n hondenbak".


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> In de meeste Indo-Europese talen hebben zowel genitiefuitgangen als het woordje 'zijn' een sisklank.


O ja?


----------



## bibibiben

P2Grafn0l said:


> Ach, ik denk dat je wel volgers kan krijgen, ook al ben ik het niet echt eens met wat jij zegt, omdat ik het langer kan maken.



Het punt is niet dat je de omschrijving langer kunt maken. Ik zei immers zelf al dat een complement om te vormen is tot een complementszin. Het punt is dat daartoe geen enkele noodzaak bestaat. De genitief is een vorm die in de kern terug te brengen is tot een voorzetsel, zoals dat voor vrijwel alle naamvallen geldt. De accusatief en de nominatief zijn belangrijke uitzonderingen. In het Nederlands worden deze vormen niet door een voorzetsel tot uitdrukking gebracht, maar door de positie die een substantief in de zin inneemt. Voor alle naamvallen geldt echter dat ze geen persoonsvorm in zich dragen, maar wel de aanwezigheid van een persoonsvorm verlangen. Een cruciaal verschil.

Een afhankelijkheidsrelatie is niet per se een bezitsrelatie. Een dienaar van de wet is niet in eigendom van de wet. Deze persoon dient slechts de wet. In _de dood van de erfgenaam_, een ander voorbeeld dat ik gaf, is de erfgenaam niet de bezitter van de dood, ook niet in figuurlijke zin. In figuurlijke zin is het eerder de dood die zich de erfgenaam heeft toegeëigend. Of neem _het slachtoffer van een moord_. Geen Nederlander zou de omschrijving _het slachtoffer dat van een moord is _nog kunnen begrijpen.

Van Dale somt onder het lemma _van _een lange trits betekenissen op. Het uitdrukken van een bezitsrelatie is er eentje van. De meeste van de door Van Dale genoemde betekenissen vind je ook terug in de genitief.



P2Grafn0l said:


> En ja, ik ben mij ervan bewust dat Nederlands een Germaanse taal is.



Dan had je dus kunnen weten dat de genitiefconstructie niet is ontstaan of gevormd uit de van-constructie. De genitiefconstructie was er immers eerder dan de van-constructie. Als A voor B plaatsvindt, dan kan A niet uit B zijn gevormd of ontstaan.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik had het helemaal niet over de uitdrukking "Fikkie z'n hondenbak".



Oké. Ik zat op een ander spoor, zie ik.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Naamvallen ontstaan niet zomaar.



Ze ontstaan niet zomaar, maar er is geen verband tussen de genitiefsuffix en het werkwoord _zijn_. Volgens de kenners is de Proto-Indo-Europese wortel van het werkwoord _zijn_ (inclusief de vervoegde vormen) niet dezelfde als die van het bezittelijk voornaamwoord _zijn_. De genitief is ook niet uit een ander werkwoord gevormd. Wel wordt gesteld dat het bezittelijk voornaamwoord in het Proto-Indo-Europees moet zijn opgebouwd uit een grondwoord plus genitiefsuffix. De Proto-Indo-Europese tegenhanger van het bezittelijk voornaamwoord _zijn _zou min of meer zijn op te vatten als _van die/van dat._ Nou, dat is wel goed voorstelbaar.
.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Oké. Ik zat op een ander spoor, zie ik.


Dat is mijn fout. Ik moet duidelijker zijn.


bibibiben said:


> Ze ontstaan niet zomaar, maar er is geen verband tussen de genitiefsuffix en het werkwoord _zijn_. Volgens de kenners is de Proto-Indo-Europese wortel van het werkwoord _zijn_ (inclusief de vervoegde vormen) niet dezelfde als die van het bezittelijk voornaamwoord _zijn_. De genitief is ook niet uit een ander werkwoord gevormd. *Wel wordt gesteld dat het bezittelijk voornaamwoord in het Proto-Indo-Europees moet zijn opgebouwd uit een grondwoord plus genitiefsuffix.* De Proto-Indo-Europese tegenhanger van het bezittelijk voornaamwoord _zijn _zou min of meer zijn op te vatten als _van die/van dat._ Nou, dat is wel goed voorstelbaar.
> .


O, dus men stelt dus eigenlijk het omgekeerde van wat ik bedoelde 


Hans Molenslag said:


> O ja?


Het internet heeft gewoon woordenboeken hoor 
Zijn, his, sin, sein…
Suus, son, suo, su, său…
ἑός
स् svá उसके osake (?)

Duits -s, Latijn -is (tweede klasse), Grieks της, Lets -as -es -us -s, Sanskriet -as, Albanees së -ës

Maar het is dus totaal anders in de Slavische talen. Ze hebben wel ‘zichzelf’: cебя, sebe, seba… Idem voor Lets en Litouws: savo, savas

Je moet me nu niet vertellen dat een opsomming van vreemde woorden die op elkaar lijken niets bewijst. Maar het geeft wel een vermoeden naar een verband.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bibibiben said:


> Geen Nederlander zou ook de omschrijving _de slachtoffer die van een moord is _nog kunnen begrijpen.



Vooruit, omdat ik het toch niet kan laten.
Het is wel '_het slachtoffer_', maar dat terzijde.
Jij weet heel goed dat een moord van een moordenaar is, want het spreekt voor zich dat het slachtoffer al dood is.
_Het jongetje is dood en was het slachtoffer dat (daar was en) van één voorbedachte stikmoord is (die er daadwerkelijk was), en die op naam van de moordenares is, die vandaag de dag nog wel ademt (en leeft)._



bibibiben said:


> Dan had je dus kunnen weten dat de genitiefconstructie niet is ontstaan of gevormd uit de van-constructie.



Ga eventjes terug naar #7 en #13, daarin gaf ik aan dat het voor mij zo leek en dat jij ergens ook gelijk hebt.
Vergeef mij, ik heb nog niet goed naar Oud-Nederlands omgekeken, maar dat zegt niet dat ik je niet kan begrijpen of niet begrijp.
Voor de rest was je captain obvious met deze dingen:



bibibiben said:


> Een dienaar van de wet bezit die wet niet, ook niet in figuurlijke zin. Deze persoon dient slechts de wet. De dode erfgenaam uit mijn andere voorbeeld bezit evenmin de dood. Ook niet figuurlijk. In figuurlijk zin is het eerder de dood die hém bezit. En hoe zou een slachtoffer van een moord, al dan niet figuurlijk, de eigenaar of bezitter van die moord kunnen zijn?





bibibiben said:


> De dood van de erfgenaam schokte ons.



Leuk geprobeerd, en ik hoef er niet op in te gaan.



bibibiben said:


> De genitiefconstructie was er immers eerder dan de van-constructie. Als A voor B plaatsvindt, dan kan A niet uit B zijn gevormd of ontstaan.



Voor jou is dat zo en daarmee is het klaar.


----------



## bibibiben

P2Grafn0l said:


> Vooruit, omdat ik het toch niet kan laten.
> Het is wel '_het slachtoffer_', maar dat terzijde.



Inderdaad, dit stond er:

"Of neem _het slachtoffer van een moord_. Geen Nederlander zou de omschrijving _de slachtoffer die van een moord is _nog kunnen begrijpen."

Waarom ik in de zin ervoor wel _het slachtoffer_ schreef en in de tweede zin _de slachtoffer_? Vanwege een verschrijving. Ik had namelijk oorspronkelijk staan: _de erfgenaam die van een moord_ is. Ik had gegevens uit een voorgaande zin per abuis laten meeliften. En vervolgens had ik bij het verbeteren er niet op gelet dat ik niet alleen _erfgenaam _had moeten vervangen maar uiteraard ook het bijbehorende lidwoord en het erop volgende betrekkelijk voornaamwoord. Kan de beste overkomen. Maar wees gerust, lidwoord en betrekkelijk voornaamwoord zijn nu ook vervangen.



P2Grafn0l said:


> Jij weet heel goed dat een moord van een moordenaar is, want het spreekt voor zich dat het slachtoffer al dood is.
> _Het jongetje is dood en was het slachtoffer dat (daar was en) van één voorbedachte stikmoord is (die er daadwerkelijk was), en die op naam van de moordenares is, die vandaag de dag nog wel ademt (en leeft)._


Ik heb geen idee welk punt je hier wilt maken. Is het weer dat je zinnen eindeloos kunt oprekken? Dat was dus al bekend.



P2Grafn0l said:


> Ga eventjes terug naar #7 en #13, daarin gaf ik aan dat het voor mij zo leek en dat jij ergens ook gelijk hebt.


Ik zie alleen staan dat jij zegt dat verder uitbreiden óók mogelijk is, maar dat was niet de kern van de kwestie. De kern van de kwestie is dat de genitief niet kan zijn afgeleid/gevormd/ontstaan uit de van-constructie, los van de vraag of deze van-constructuctie nu gebed kan worden in een relatieve bijzin met daarin een vervoegde vorm van het werkwoord _zijn _of niet. En ook los van de vraag of uitbreidingen à la _de dood die van de erfgenaam is _en _het slachtoffer dat van de moord is_ tot het correcte Nederlands behoren.



P2Grafn0l said:


> Voor jou is dat zo en daarmee is het klaar.


Nee, een causaal verband veronderstelt dat een gevolg plaatsgrijpt na een oorzaak, niet ervoor. Daar zijn in dit universum geen uitzonderingen op. Als A er eerder was dan B, dan kan A eenvoudigweg niet aan B ontsproten zijn. Elke theorie die wel A uit B wil laten ontstaan, zal toch echt eerst moeten ontkrachten dat A er eerder was dan B. Alleen op die basis kun je doorgaan. Laat je dat na, dan bouw je op drijfzand. Het levert misschien een leuk verhaaltje op, maar het ontbeert logica.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Late de A de Alpha zijn en late de B de Bibibiben zijn, maar laat ook Omega maar...


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bibibiben said:


> Ik zie alleen staan dat jij zegt dat verder uitbreiden óók mogelijk is, maar dat was niet de kern van de kwestie. De kern van de kwestie is dat de genitief niet kan zijn afgeleid/gevormd/ontstaan uit de van-constructie, los van de vraag of deze van-constructuctie nu gebed kan worden in een relatieve bijzin met daarin een vervoegde vorm van het werkwoord _zijn _of niet. En ook los van de vraag of uitbreidingen à la _de dood die van de erfgenaam is _en _het slachtoffer dat van de moord is_ tot het correcte Nederlands behoren.



Ondertussen heb je al een paar verbeteringen gemaakt, ook dankzij mij, maar ik ben in afwachting. 
Wat is dat voor gekke combi, een "van-constructuctie"? 
Men neme niet van Bibibiben aan dat je dat zo moet schrijven. 
Bibibiben verbetere wat hij verbeteren moet. 
Ik zegge tegen de Bibibiben: Schrijve het goe'. 
Dankoewel!


----------



## bibibiben

P2Grafn0l said:


> Ondertussen heb je al een paar verbeteringen gemaakt, ook dankzij mij, maar ik ben in afwachting.
> Wat is dat voor gekke combi, een "van-constructuctie"?



Zal ik maar niet meer ingaan op wat je verder in deze draad te berde brengt? Ik heb heb zo de indruk dat wat je nog te melden hebt, niet meer met het eigenlijke onderwerp te maken heeft.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

bibibiben said:


> Zal ik maar niet meer ingaan op wat je verder in deze draad te berde brengt? Ik heb heb zo de indruk dat wat je nog te melden hebt, niet meer met eigenlijke onderwerp te maken heeft.



Ik kan gerust nog wat inbrengen, alleen jij zou mij vermoedelijk niet serieus nemen.

En jouw dubbele "heb", waar is dat goed voor?


----------

